# Modsammlung + Tipps und Performance Guide



## Gandolfini (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo ich präsentiere Euch in meinen Augen die besten Mods für Skyrim als Sammlung sowie allgemeine Performance Tipps vorallem für Neulinge und auch an Alte Hasen gerichtet.Mein Skyrim läuft super und die Mods verbessern das Spiel in jeder Hinsicht und machen Skyrim BESSER. Keine Experimente. Die Mods ändern überhaupt nichts an der Lore sondern verbessern Grafik,Sound und UI. 

Performance Tipps:

-Aktuelle Treiberversion sollte installiert sein.
-Aktuelle Skyrim Version sollte installiert sein,behebt Bugs,steigert die FPS deutlich seit neuestem ,und andere Verbesserungen.
-Skyrim Launcher öffnen und Object und Item Fade auf 8 stellen.Braucht man sowieso nicht auf maximum und wirkt sich positiv auf FPS aus.
BOSS at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community BOSS laden ,den brauchen wir später,er sortiert die .esm Plugins von den ganzen Mods im Nexus Manager und sorgt so für gute Perfomance und ein Stabiles Skyrim.

Zu den Mods:

Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community Laden und als Mod Manager benutzen.

Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community Dort holt ihr besten Mods,mehr als auf Steam.Vorher anmelden.

Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE) 
Aktueller SKSE Schonmal laden und in den Skyrim Ordner platziern, sowie es in der Anleitung steht.Danach von SKSE loader Shortcut auf Desktop platzieren und in Skyrim umbennenen, und auch das Skyrim Symbol geben. Skyrim damit später immer damit starten (Unabdingbar für Sky UI)

Nun zu den beliebtesten, und qualitativ besten Mods die ich benutze. Gute Auswahl. (Die Infos zu den jeweiligen Mods lest ihr auf der jeweiligen Nexus Seite vom Mod).Durch den Manager sind alle Mods simpel aktuell zu halten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles was da steht erstmal laden. Zuerst aktivieren wir Skyrim HD,verbessert sozusagen die gesamte Skyrim Grafik von Grund auf (must have).Für schwächere Systeme bitte Serious HD Retexture Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community nutzen . Dann den Rest aktivieren und die Daten von Skyrim HD überschreiben lassen von den anderen Grafik Mods falls das Fenster aufkommt.


Geschmackssache: Wahlweise zu Skyirm Nights- High Stars gibt es auch Colorful Galaxy etc. vom selben Autor in der Download sektion. Der Deadra Rüstung und Waffen-(Mehr Texturen/Verbesserungs/Verschönerungs) Mod gibt es auch wahlweise in anderen Farben und Variationen vom selben Autor. Bilder und Downloads bei dem jeweiligen Mod. Ich bevorzuge die Schwarze Version wie man der Liste entnehmen kann.

Fertig.
Skyrim sieht jetzt bombastisch gut aus und man kann sich stundenlang in die Landschaften etc. Verlieben. Das UI ist von Konsole auf PC UI umgestellt worden.

Jetzt hat man das perfekte Skyrim. Jetzt ist noch Raum offen für andere Mods wie neue Häuser,Stärkere Drachen etc. , aber das ist Geschmackssache. Ich führe nur Mods in der Liste die es wirklich nötig haben installiert zu werden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dem ein oder anderem Hilfestellung geben.
Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne berreit,Gruß.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Juni 2014)

Ich kann den Mod "Deadly Dragons" nur empfehlen.
Nicht nur das man die Drachen nach eigenem Bedarf zäher machen kann nein man kann auch deren Anzahl und Fähigkeiten verändern.
Ganz ausgezeichnet ist auch die Zeit Einstellung welche die Drachen an dem Ort auftauchen lässt an dem ihr gerade seid.

Edit:
Flyable Dragon race ist auch ein toller mod wenn auch das zielen etwas ungenau ist und die auswahl an spells zu wünschen überig lässt. aber er arbeitet noch daran und was nicht ist kann noch werden. ansonsten ist der mod grossartig.


----------

